# Trek 2200 size



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

I am 5`10" and plan on buying a Trek 2200 bike.
Unfortunately i cannot test ride the bike cause my LBS is pretty small.
Right now im riding a very old 2300 Trek.
I want it to be my training and racing bike, with a racing specific wheelset that is.
Should i be choosing a 54 or a 56?
Thanks!


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Viva Mexico! said:


> I am 5`10" and plan on buying a Trek 2200 bike.
> Unfortunately i cannot test ride the bike cause my LBS is pretty small.
> Right now im riding a very old 2300 Trek.
> I want it to be my training and racing bike, with a racing specific wheelset that is.
> ...


With you being 5'10" I would definitely think the 54cm 2200 with a 54.4cm top tube would be too small. For the sake of comparison, I am am 5'7.5" and I ride a 54cm frame with a 54.5cm top tube, measured the same way as a Trek. The 56cm should probably be your starting point. Your LBS should measure your proportions just to be certain. If you can't do this, check out a website like www.wrenchscience.com and use their fit calculator to find out what sort of setup they suggest. Get a friend to make some accurate measurements of your body if you use this tool.


----------

